# Bass fishing rest areas!



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Never past up rest areas and truck stop ponds! Lots of bass to be found.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Once upon a time I obtained a permit from a ODNR officer to fish highway ponds. Those were the days... Once I started fishing those the first thing I bought was a float tube. That changed the way I fished and literally changed my life.
Good stuff!


----------

